
Ask HN: Developing a “4D” VR Experience. Best Tools for the Job? - riebschlager
My team is creating a &quot;4D&quot; VR experience. Basically, we are triggering a 360 video with a HTC Vive. I&#x27;ll also be controlling external devices, namely a fan and a butt-kicker (for vibration). We&#x27;ll also be showing the in-headset view on a projection in the space.<p>My best guess is that Unity would be the best tool for this job. But before I dive into a Unity crash course, I was wondering if this might be possible with WebVR, Three.js, maybe wrapped up as an Electron app?<p>Are there other tools I could use to create this that I&#x27;m just overlooking?
======
hanakoWasNOCent
Unreal would be technically more efficient, as it's backend is closer to the
metal than Unity. Unity is good, don't get me wrong, in fact I wrestled with
whether to respond, but nevertheless Unreal's rendering is just plain faster,
and therefore will make for a more transparent experience for your final
product. I am friggin tired, so excuse my non reference laden post, but if you
put in 10 minutes worth of ref work, you'll see I'm right.

Best of luck!

